# Iss atl sept 2011



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

So I am thinking about going to this show since I can drive to ATL. Is this a good show to go to ? Or should I wait for Orlando? Who else is going ?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I think more people will attend the Atlanta and maybe a few more vendors. I think you will see some equipment at Atlanta that wasn't at the Orlando ISS this year.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of bulk pricing to expect on rhinestones?

Am I likely to see any good pricing on heat presses there? Really itching to buy right now, but willing to wait if there are potentially some good cash and carry deals to be had.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Because of the size and weight of a heat press I don't think they will have any cash and carry but could be wrong. The will offer free shipping and you can go test the ones you like so you know what you are getting.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably the only cash and carry you may find it from some vendor that shipped a piece of equipment and doesn't want to ship it back. We got a sandblaster that way one year at the NBM show. I don't remember too much of that at the ISS shows though.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

binab said:


> Anyone know what kind of bulk pricing to expect on rhinestones?
> 
> Am I likely to see any good pricing on heat presses there? Really itching to buy right now, but willing to wait if there are potentially some good cash and carry deals to be had.


 
You may can get a good price on the equipment used at the show but you have to be the first one in the door to get the deal.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought my hat press at the ISS show Orlando last year and same company sold their cutters off the floor too. And yes, you have to be really quick.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, You can get some great deals with the demo units. Sometimes you can even call before and ask for the Demo price and get that. Then they can sell the demo at the show as well. Win Win for everyone. We have done that a few times.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I went to the ISS show in Orlando and was disappointed in the "sales" they had to offer. Rhinestone motifs were priced way tooo high, Im glad I went as I did get some new accounts for my blank apparel and its nice to actually see the samples and touch and feel them.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I try to pre sell the demo units but if they do not pre sell, they always go quick on the floor. It's not to often that we actually ship anything back home! 

We will be there so stop by, say hi and let me put a face to the names!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

What about ISS Fort Worth? Is anyone here attending?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> What about ISS Fort Worth? Is anyone here attending?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t163272.html


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I know I've been contributing to this thread, but I am actually going to Ft. Worth...


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Me too! This is my first one so I'm really excited to see what it's all about!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I go to Orlando and Atlanta every year and they really seem to flip flop as to which is the best. I do believe there have been some new equipment entries this summer, especially in the DTG area that you will be able to see first at ATL.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

binab said:


> Anyone know what kind of bulk pricing to expect on rhinestones?
> 
> Am I likely to see any good pricing on heat presses there? Really itching to buy right now, but willing to wait if there are potentially some good cash and carry deals to be had.



The last show I went to was NNEP in Nashville. I intended to buy the demo cap press, but it was sold in the first 20 minutes of the show. Stahls sent me a new one a few days later for the same price though. 

Ray


----------



## poisonraheem (Sep 15, 2008)

I been to 2 different ISS shows, Atlanta & Atlantic City. Now I did not pay any attention to the rhinestones vendors but the screen printing and shirt vendors was great at both shows!!


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm going! I also go to both the Atlanta and Orlando shows. Of course I live in Atlanta so it's nice that the Galleria where they have it is only 15 minutes away!  Of course I always walk away having spent too much money on all the cool stuff you see. :-(


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

dhearn said:


> I'm going! I also go to both the Atlanta and Orlando shows. Of course I live in Atlanta so it's nice that the Galleria where they have it is only 15 minutes away!  Of course I always walk away having spent too much money on all the cool stuff you see. :-(


David - Stop by and say hi - It will be nice to meet you!


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> David - Stop by and say hi - It will be nice to meet you!


Steven,

Definitely will! I just got my SP-300i and have some questions for you but I am also signed up for the seminar that you are doing on the Versacamm!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Want to go to Ft Worth but will prob go to ATL. Like Steven said most vendors do not mind selling their demo units always go quick on the floor, ask for demo pricing when you call who ever is going to be there. I am getting at least one or two calls a day asking if I am comming to ATL. Guess I better go, lol


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've purchased several items from ISS shows. Contact the distributor before the show and let them know you want to buy the show demo model. You usually can't take the item until the end of the show.


----------

